# Shredding paper??



## treycie (Aug 12, 2013)

Do males shred paper?? If so any specific reason?? My wf has been in the bottom shredding up paper and when i catch him he stops and comes out of the cage. Just wonderi g .


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Sure. All tiels love to tear things up


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Chewing paper is probably a tiel's favorite thing to do  Ziggy and Tommy like paper more than any other toy I could give them. Even the girl Merlin we had when I was little was obsessed with paper. I had many school assignments that were turned in with cockatiel nibble-marks all the way around the edge!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Could it be that he wants to build a nest? If not, he's just exploring/having fun destroying the paper.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Both my male and my female like to shred tissues, they make little balls out of them, LOL


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

B likes to shred paper, my homework and school books especially


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Could be nesting. If he becomes aggressive I would keep paper away from him.


----------



## treycie (Aug 12, 2013)

hmm that's what I thought first was maybe nesting, do males to that? i mean he has been mating with my other bird, but i have not put in a box yet. and there is a few times where he is a bit more aggressive. usually hes really nice. but he doesn't bite, he just tries to scare me.. i just didn't know if males look for a nesting place or if only females do it ?


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like he's just having a bit of fun to me!


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

In my experience, birds can be obsessed with paper haha.

We literally have to shoo Jub away from the bills when he's out of his cage and doing his own thing, that sneaky little dude >.<


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Both males and females play a part in nesting/incubating etc. Some males can even be better at it than the females, I've heard.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

My tiels just love shredding and chewing paper! I can't read books or have any paperwork near them or either I or they end up cranky! 

My work tiel LOVES it when he comes to the office with me coz it's like a huge playground, a keyboard, pens, the computer mouse and LOTS of paper! I just have to keep plonking him back on my shoulder or distracting him with my gold bracelet! He is a very playful boy!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Our ‘tiels (both males and females) would be incredibly silly to completely ignore newspaper, because they can, and will, make good use of it – AKA, turn into shredded newspaper.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I also think that paper is the best and cheapest toy that can keep them entertained for hours! ^.^


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I left my cheque book on the coffee table and only just rescued it in time, just a couple of bites!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles is the search and destroy queen! Especially paperwork she isn't allowed to chew. :rofl:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

YES! My tiel loves to shred the paper at the bottom of his cage! I use baking paper, so at least it should be safe.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I should hire Freddie and Johnny out to make hamster bedding. They're that efficient with shredding their newspaper into nice, even piles of little pieces. They spend all day working on it and get annoyed with me when I change their paper and night and sweep up the pile of shred they worked on all day. LOL Greta doesn't seem to be interested in joining the firm, however. When the boys get finished shredding the paper in their own cages, they go into Clyde's or Benjy's cage and work on THEIR paper. It's not nesting. It's mischief. But it keeps them busy and they enjoy it, so what the heck.


----------

